# FirmWare Update/MyLink Customization



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Officially, you can not update the firmware yourself. 

GM stopped providing the firmware files due to people improperly trying to update and bricking their MyLink systems.


If you are really really really good friends with a GM service tech, they might be able to pull the update for you, but you are supposed to take it to a dealer to have it done.

As far as I am aware, MyLink customization can only be done on the BYOM radios found in the US Chevy Sonic and Russian Chevy Cruzes. And even then, it appears to only be possible with the older models.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I personally was wondering if they can update the 2016 radios to support their new App Shop that is available as well as a few minor upgrades. I mainly just want the system that allows for the additional apps to be installed to the car like GM wanted to do many years ago


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Unknown. The only vehicles I've seen so far that will have the shop are Cadillacs (Cue) and an Acadia model (Intellilink). Nothing mentioned about MyLink systems.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I happened to be watching a video review of a 2017 Impala on YouTube and noticed that it had a "Shop" icon with a down facing arrow on its screen, this car obviously had enough pre-installed apps that it was on the 2nd page of the car


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

The new Chevy Malibu Premier has "shop app". It also had weather and traffic. Which I don't have in my 2016 chevy Cruze that I bought two weeks ago :-/


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

TexasRaider94 said:


> I happened to be watching a video review of a 2017 Impala on YouTube and noticed that it had a "Shop" icon with a down facing arrow on its screen, this car obviously had enough pre-installed apps that it was on the 2nd page of the car





BMcCruze89 said:


> The new Chevy Malibu Premier has "shop app". It also had weather and traffic. Which I don't have in my 2016 chevy Cruze that I bought two weeks ago :-/


Interesting, however..... Given GM's track record of offering upgrades to past models, I would be more surprised to see it offered to 2016 owners than I would be to see it not offered.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

BMcCruze89 said:


> The new Chevy Malibu Premier has "shop app". It also had weather and traffic. Which I don't have in my 2016 chevy Cruze that I bought two weeks ago :-/


You can always get your weather and traffic via Onstar. Just push the white button or use the handsfree button on the steering wheel. I know it won't show on the head unit but it's something that most people don't know about.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

The late 16 and 17 radios are completely different radios, they are like the higher end older gm radios now, called HMI or human machine interface radios, the main part of the radio actually exists in the HMI module remote of the normal radio location, this is what GM is going to on all their products and I read where the firmware is possible to be updated thru the on-star, the infotainment radios have been very buggy and less than spectacular or up to speed with the rest of the world---


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've trigged this by accident a few times and its surprisingly accurate for my current location


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

The weather and traffic are only available if you have the built-in nav option which of course is only available on Premier with sun & sound nav package. Its linked with SXM TravelLink


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Wait what? I don't think we're talking about the same thing. There are no built in bags for the Cruze. You ether your onstar's nav ( monthly subscription) or CarPlay/AndroidAuto. I have the 2016 btw if that also makes a difference


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Well the weather app I saw in the premier Malibu had forecasts by day and hour. Also the traffic app was pretty cool. You didn't need to activate it. It almost like wanted you if you were getting on a freeway, loop or interstate that had traffic. Which might be a little too late for most drivers lol. Just seems unfair that the Malibu get those apps and the shop app when it's the same MyLink software


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

BMcCruze89 said:


> Wait what? I don't think we're talking about the same thing. There are no built in bags for the Cruze. You ether your onstar's nav ( monthly subscription) or CarPlay/AndroidAuto. I have the 2016 btw if that also makes a difference


Built in "bags?" If you mean nav, I'll gladly show that one








Its the same as the LT Sun and Sound like I have except this adds built-in nav. All the MyLink radios I've seen with Traffic and Weather have built-in Nav. I'm almost certain the traffic and weather use nav tech to work. Hence the name NavTraffic that SXM uses


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay, I see some serious confusion going on... time to straighten out

1) Cruzes have always had navigation as an option. 2011-12 use non-MyLink Navigation and 2013+ use MyLink Navigation. 2013+ can access weather, movies, fuel and traffic information via SiriusXM NavTraffic + TravelLink; no idea if the 2011-12 version can.

2) Cruzes with the non navigation MyLink radio can access weather, movies and fuel information via SXM TravelLink; I use it on mine... although I almost cancelled it when we had major iced road issues in December and every news station on am/fm/tv was reporting weather advisories for the area but TravelLink showed nothing. Turned out they had issues on their end and had to reset their connection to my radio.

3) TravelLink provides weather by both a 5 day forecast as well as a 3 & 6 hour forecasts.

4) There were 2 different 2016 Cruzes made: the Gen 1 Cruze Limited and Gen 2 Cruze. The Gen 2 has the CarPlay/Android Auto option while the Gen 1 doesn't.

5) Can I see links to the Impala and Malibu?


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Okay, I see some serious confusion going on... time to straighten out
> 
> 1) Cruzes have always had navigation as an option. 2011-12 use non-MyLink Navigation and 2013+ use MyLink Navigation. 2013+ can access weather, movies, fuel and traffic information via SiriusXM NavTraffic + TravelLink; no idea if the 2011-12 version can.
> 
> ...



Here's the Impala video I referenced. https://youtu.be/8DVFLQPMOOw?t=5m57s


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

TexasRaider94 said:


> Here's the Impala video I referenced. https://youtu.be/8DVFLQPMOOw?t=5m57s


While I did see the shop app, the other apps are the standard factory ones. It could be there for future use or it could be that ghost version that has been in a lot of vehicles but not active.

Some new Silverado owners are starting to see the shop also, and report that it only has 3 apps so far: Weather Channel, OnStar AtYourService and Glympse (which seems to be a location sharing app).


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

How interesting. I'm new to Chevrolet and the MyLink concept. Is there a chance of maybe getting an update with those apps mentioned above? I can def see usage in the weather app. Especially in Houston (the weather changes like crazy here). Also, movies... that's very interesting!!! I really do hope they push this to all chevy models.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BMcCruze89 said:


> Is there a chance of maybe getting an update with those apps mentioned above? I can def see usage in the weather app. Especially in Houston (the weather changes like crazy here).


What I have is I've signed up with Nixel. It sends a text message to my phone when significant things happen. I have a Android app that reads text messages to if I have a "headset" (the car is considered a Bluetooth headset) connected to my phone. Works great.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll post my radio home screen when it gets back from getting recall work done but I have the 8" screen like in the Impala in the video but I don't have the traffic and weather built-in apps displaying or available for use


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

BMcCruze89 said:


> How interesting. I'm new to Chevrolet and the MyLink concept. Is there a chance of maybe getting an update with those apps mentioned above? I can def see usage in the weather app. Especially in Houston (the weather changes like crazy here). Also, movies... that's very interesting!!! I really do hope they push this to all chevy models.


Its not what you think. It's just movie listings for theaters around your vehicles current location.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone have an update on swapping the HMI modules for the updated ones? the MyLink online chat people were unable to tell me other than modifying it could void the warranty. They also said that the parts department would be the one to have this sort of information


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TexasRaider94 said:


> Anyone have an update on swapping the HMI modules for the updated ones? the MyLink online chat people were unable to tell me other than modifying it could void the warranty. They also said that the parts department would be the one to have this sort of information


If it's the same process as the Gen 1 guys converting to MyLink. If not, you may be buying a part that holds heavy restocking fee if returned. GM likes to make it a hassle to upgrade after the vehicle is assembled.


----------



## georgepucci (Oct 12, 2013)

All GM vehicles for me have a same software !!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-...cadillac-cue-mylink-running-cruze-2017-a.html


----------



## josephz2va (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been trying to play with this for a while myself. Including today when my radio froze permanently and I had to pull one of the fuses out to reset the system. As far as many sites state, it's only by Chevrolet upon request. Something I don't like to do because it costs $250 to have your vehicle serviced every problem that arises as far as my local Chevy dealer told me versus going to Carmax where it was sold from.


----------



## fieroloki (Jul 15, 2017)

Today my system upgraded on it's own (2017 hatch premier). I now have an OnStar and Shop Icon (Installed weather channel app, I like it!!), which I did not have yesterday. Is there a way see what version I am on?


----------



## molten360 (Aug 1, 2017)

fieroloki said:


> Today my system upgraded on it's own (2017 hatch premier). I now have an OnStar and Shop Icon (Installed weather channel app, I like it!!), which I did not have yesterday. Is there a way see what version I am on?


Do you have the upgraded Infotainment Package?


----------



## fieroloki (Jul 15, 2017)

molten360 said:


> Do you have the upgraded Infotainment Package?


Sun and Sound package? If so, then yes.


----------



## molten360 (Aug 1, 2017)

fieroloki said:


> Sun and Sound package? If so, then yes.


Ah thats why. The Sound package gives you a different OS for the Infotainment system with the ability to use the Store. Its on the later 2017 models but it must not have been in the earlier ones.


----------



## fieroloki (Jul 15, 2017)

molten360 said:


> Ah thats why. The Sound package gives you a different OS for the Infotainment system with the ability to use the Store. Its on the later 2017 models but it must not have been in the earlier ones.


But the shop and onstar icons just appeared. I did not have those as an option for the past 3 weeks (since I got the car). I am cool with it either way. Only 3 things to get in the shop and I am liking the weather channel app.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If the later 2016 have the same system as 2017, would my July 2016 car (model year 2016 with Sun and Sound) have the 2017 parts in it?

And is it feasible to move the upgraded audio and instrument panel from a late 2016 Sun and Sound car to a 2017 non-sunroof car?
What parts would need to be switched over?
Which car's odometer reading and MPG record would it display?


----------

